# 480V 3 Light ground detector



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've seen a few like this and have even built a few with no PTs. 

On the plus side, it's the least expensive way. 

On the bad side, since the impedance in the lights is high, it doesn't take much of a ground fault to give an indication.


----------

